# Buying in bulk



## Sherillynn (Apr 17, 2011)

Can anyone tell me a good source for purchasing unassembled mediums and deeps in lots of 50 or more? I'd like to get busy putting together some new equipment this winter before I get so busy in the spring that I don't have enough hours in the day to do everything.

Thanks in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Western Bee Supply in Montana. http://westernbee.com/


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Browning Cut Stock in Juliaetta ID.


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Mann Lake = free shipping. factor that into the overall price.


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

I just finished a skid of 50 supers from manlake. I bought economy boxes and was very happy with the quality. 50 have to come on a truck to a loading dock or fork lift but if you order 40 they come UPS. Free shipping and you dont get charged Minn tax make them a bargin. I also bought 700 frames from them this past fall


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

We use Western bee. Just finished putting together 500 budget mediums and half way thru 5000 budget frames. Good price and good quality.

Johnny


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

My last order of 300 boxes was from Miller Bee Supply. No complaints.


----------



## Major (Dec 31, 2012)

I like danno bought a pallets worth of stuff from Mann lake, back in the summer. I live in a small town in a historic district, the driver of the truck called me and was like how do I get to your street and is there anywhere I can turn around, he was pulling a full size tractor trailer. I tried to get a similar order from western bee but the shipping was unbelievable it was almost as much as the order. I don't know how Mann lake does it because I'm sure that truck freight from mn to tn is expensive but that's my supplier very good to deal with and quick shipment. I saw in the ad on here that shastina bee girl has bulk items very cheap and they are in western US prob expensive to ship east. Can't go wrong with Mann lake.
Major


----------



## bamindy (Apr 14, 2009)

Mann Lake for the same reasons listed in the threads. Can't beat free shipping and I think they are even having a sale on deeps right now. Good time to buy! I usually buy the cheap stuff and make up for the defects with glue and lots of paint. Haven't had any issues with their equipment, just getting the semi in my driveway.


----------



## Major (Dec 31, 2012)

I have ordered from Miller bee supply as well very good prices on budget stuff and they use Kelley's foundation. They are not far from me but I don't think it would matter if they were 50 miles away shipping is ridiculous these days, but nice people to deal with good products if they had free shipping I would order from them more. I ordered a hundred # 2 grade frames from them last year and everyone was useable and I also got my extractor from them cause it was cheaper even with shipping than a comparable one at Mann lake. Shop around and look for sales and see what shipping will be b4 u order there are several reputable companies out there as everyone has stated.
Major


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/member.php?65364-Shastina-Millwork

free shipping?:applause:


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Dadant has price breaks at 50.


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Browning Cut Stock in Juliaetta ID. (Highly Recommend!)


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

*SHIPPING! *that is the thing.
I have been priceing bulk stuff I can get "Pierco" foundation cheaper than any supplier even with 200 bux shipping.
Budget frames from "westernbee" .11 cents per frame shipping  still cheaper than any where else so far, waiting on a quote from another supplier.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Can't beat Pierco...


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

honeyman46408 said:


> *SHIPPING! *that is the thing.
> I have been priceing bulk stuff I can get "Pierco" foundation cheaper than any supplier even with 200 bux shipping.
> Budget frames from "westernbee" .11 cents per frame shipping  still cheaper than any where else so far, waiting on a quote from another supplier.


where are you finding Pierco so cheap and what kid of quanities are you talking? I looked at betterbee and their 100 price (they dont have a 1000 price) is 99.50 per 100. Mannlake is 90.00 per 100 and 88.00 per hundred if you order 1000 plus as always free shipping. I also like the mannlake ritecell plastic better. Just my oppinion. I have bought plastic from everywhere. I even have 400 honey supercell. Not there deep fully drawn but the drone cell super frames. Just my oppinion again but mannlake really puts on a heavy coat of wax. I have never had to re-wax it


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I emailed "Pierco" direct and the price is 1,000
I have used all of the plastic foundation and I think its 6 of one and half dozen of the other so I buy the cheapest. I dont actualy use that much but I try to help the new beekeepers on our class get started at a lower cost than going to the supply houses.

I have not talked to western but did ther order thingy to see what the shipping would be and it was UPS ground, the price I got from Pierco is UPS freight but I will have to pick it up @ their nearest terminal because I dont have a fork truck.


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

X2 with RAK!
I have been talking with Nick about Pierco possibly starting to make 7-1/4" black plastic snap in foundation in the future and have been keeping my fingers crossed on that one as I will order a 10 pallet load! 
Gotta buy Pierco direct from the factory!


----------

